# Help! 95 nissan pick up front end



## sg70454 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have just bought a 95 nissan p/u. it is a great truck but here is my problem. when you drive it, the steering wheel is up side down and if you let go of it, the truck will make a right turn by itself, when the wheel is straight, the wheels are turned to the right. how do i allign the wheels with the steering wheel?? i need to get this fixed asap, if you know what it could be, reply or text me 985 687 6221. Thanks Sean


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

take it to an alignment shop. you probably have a lot of worn out parts on there.


----------



## Scott_T (May 15, 2011)

heh. steering wheel needs pulled and realigned after a front end alignment. which I've done many times on mine just using a measuring tape and some eyeballing


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

sg70454 said:


> I have just bought a 95 nissan p/u. it is a great truck but here is my problem. when you drive it, the steering wheel is up side down and if you let go of it, the truck will make a right turn by itself, when the wheel is straight, the wheels are turned to the right. how do i allign the wheels with the steering wheel?? i need to get this fixed asap, if you know what it could be, reply or text me 985 687 6221. Thanks Sean


Find your center stop to stop location to ensure that the neutral position is equal to the left and to the right position with the same amount of turns.... if not you may have too remove the pitman arm or the steering wheel coupling from the geabox....


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

just a word of advise... if you are going to pull the strg wheel yourself, loosen up the nut, but do not take it off! Wiggle the strg wheel as your pulling on it, once it frees up, the wheel will hit the nut, not your forehead...
Dont ask me how I know this...


----------

